# Bacterial Endocarditis (Endocarditis) - High Yeild Topics For USMLE, 10 Points You Should Know



## drmurali (Nov 24, 2014)

Bacterial endocarditis (Endocarditis) - High Yeild Topics For USMLE, 10 Points You Should Know
is a localized infection of the endocardium
characterized by vegetations involving the valve leaflets or walls.
It can also be classified as acute (ABE) or subacute (SBE).
Infection of healthy valves by high-virulence organisms
Produces metastatic foci
Usually fatal if not treated within 6 weeks
Most common organism is S. aureus (MCQ)
Seeding of previously damaged valves (rheumatic heart disease, con-
genital valve defects: mitral valve prolapse)
caused by low-virulence organisms
Does not produce metastatic foci
Most common organism is Streptococcus viridans (MCQ)
Mitral valve is most often affected(MCQ)
Read more at news4medico dot com/endocarditis/
1132 High Yeild Topics for USMLE


----------

